
Skinny People Rarely Diet - goodJobWalrus
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2016/02/why-skinny-people-dont-diet/463419/?single_page=true
======
stirner
_many of the registrants used “non-restrictive” strategies, like listening to
hunger cues, cooking at home rather than eating out, and eating quality, non-
processed foods_

These strategies are only "non-restrictive" because of the attitude of the
registrants. For someone who struggles with their eating habits, listening to
hunger cues or eating quality foods will take discipline and restriction.

~~~
yetihehe
I'm struggling with weight and if I listened to hunger cues, I would weigh
even more. I would be eating about twice more.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
But, are you more likely to answer you hunger cues by eating a salad or
veggies, or eating crap? I bet it's the latter. If you can change this to
genuinely prefer healthy food, even if you eat a lot of it, you shouldn't be
fat. I am at healthy weight, but I can easily eat 2 pounds of veggies in one
sitting (that's in addition to meat, and I am a woman). On the other hand, I
can also eat 2000kcal of pizza in one sitting, and this is why I avoid eating
pizza or cookies. I know in advance that if I start, I'm going to eat entirely
too much. So I am what article declares as "consciousness of what I eat".

~~~
yetihehe
Depends, I eat pizza or other fastfoods once-twice a month. Typically it's
sandwiches for breakfast and lunch and self-made home dinner. Yep, maybe I'm
not eating as healthy as I should (only veggies and chicken), but just
listening to hunger would cause me to eat even more.

